# Whats the craziest thing you've done while driving?



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Just had a thought following Top Gear last week when JC sewed a button on and May drove in a sleeping bag.

So, whats the craziest thing 'a mate of yours or someone you know' (you never know who might watch this thread) has ever done while driving a car ?

And did 'they' crash ?


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

How many people say BJ you reckon?!


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

A mate of mine a few weeks ago overtook a car on some B road going back to his uni halls with 4 of us in his car. Its a 1.2 clio. It was the slowest overtake ever and Ive never before crapped my self so much in all my life. there was nothing coming though but I was well scared! Funny though I guess.


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

True answers both
BJ
My mate!! 
Driving whilst shaving, talking on his mobile AND setting the Sat Nav (He was steering with his knee) I was snoozing at the time and woke up to see him doing the above. As i woke he took his eyes of the road to say hello and i was sat in the back.
Ming the frightened to death


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Years ago ..... circa 1989 , We used to hang about down High Beach (Essex) ................................ No it's so stupid I'm not even going there , It was crazy and irresponsible and stupid , No one got hurt but I guess that was just lucky


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

R7KY D said:


> Years ago ..... circa 1989 , We used to hang about down High Beach (Essex) ................................ No it's so stupid I'm not even going there , It was crazy and irresponsible and stupid , No one got hurt but I guess that was just lucky


You had one of the burgers from the Burger man there?!? :doublesho


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

R7KY D said:


> Years ago ..... circa 1989 , We used to hang about down High Beach (Essex) ................................ No it's so stupid I'm not even going there , It was crazy and irresponsible and stupid , No one got hurt but I guess that was just lucky


Cmon elaborate dont leave me hanging! I dont see why people wouldnt share stuff, youbonly.live once. We all do stupid stuff. Its essentially life.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

It wasn't dogging was it Rick? Always got a bit of a reputation for it, but we never caught anyone in the act (despite countless laps via Loughton).


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I had a cassette player on one of my bikes, fitted by the previous owner by the way, and I did try listening to it for a while, and that included opening the flap over the pocket in the fairing and turning the cassette over to play the other side whilst riding along.

Erm... I used to count money whilst trickling along in traffic jams when I worked on the buses, something all the drivers did I think but now you'd be slaughtered by the sticky beaking morally outraged brigade.

Erm... Oh I did commit fashion crime darlings when I owned the previously mentioned bike, which happened to be blue. I wore blue Levis back then, and had a blue helmet as well. Then one day I saw a good quality blue leather jacket in a sale, and being a bloke who has never thought of co ordinating or clashing things or anything like that, I bought it. I must've looked like a hypothermic Smurf going around until my then GF pointed out that blue must be my fave shade. I hadn't even noticed everything was blue  :lol:

Erm... Eating crisps and Twixes etc at the wheel, done that many a time and don't remember anyone dying as a result. 

Nothing really outrageous or remarkable then... Obviously anything I do is fine, but anything other people do that I don't is completely wrong and dangerous


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

craziest thing i ever witnessed was a guy removing his snap off wheel whilst driving. lunatic at 70mph overtaking on an a road......needless to say i never got back in a car with him ever again


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Got too hot and tried to take off a fairly closely fitted jacket before... and nearly discolated my shoulder in a panic stricken moment of "needing to steer again".

My Dad used to unwrap/light cigars whilst driving with his knees 

Watched the pretty beads of rain roll up my windscreen... then realised it was happening because I was driving (40mph)... and that really requires me to look through my windscreen, not _at it_ 

Gone out purposely to "do some rally driving in the snow" round a twisty bit on an estate... Then found out what happens when you try to brake and steer on snow (got away with that one). Was only 17 - I didn't do it again.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Multipla Mick said:


> I must've looked like a hypothermic Smurf going around until my then GF pointed out that blue must be my fave shade. I hadn't even noticed everything was blue  :lol:


:lol: Papa Smurf?

Not done anything crazy as such. Had a set of light up furry red dice in the smart car once. The car was red and black at the time, and it was more a pi55 take on the local chavvy brigade. It worked, they were not impressed...:lol:

Went to a fancy dress Halloween party with, the now ex g/f a few years back. The look on some old chaps face when I drove out the hotel car park was priceless...:lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Stuck my right leg out the window whilst doing 40mph...

Got smelly finger...

Posted on DW...

Cleaned my dashboard...

...the list goes on!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

J1ODY A said:


> Stuck my right leg out the window whilst doing 40mph...
> 
> Got smelly finger...
> 
> ...


Not all at the sametime?....:lol:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Look where i'm going.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> Got smelly finger...


Pink or Brown ?


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

Swapped driver and passenger whilst travelling along.

It was in Australia in a 1974 Volkswagon Campervan.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

R7KY D said:


> Pink or Brown ?


Do you give him too much credit? I hear earwax can humm a bit...


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

R7KY D said:


> Pink or Brown ?


Both...


----------



## tlzeebub (Feb 13, 2008)

Years ago I was driving a Hillman Hunter that had a shiny plastic almost bacolite steering wheel and on my way home I bought some sort of KFC and decided to eat it whilst driving,coming round a one way system in Peckham I tried turning right only to find that my hands were so greasy I couldnt grip the steering wheel so I ploughed straight on and hit a fence, where I finished off the chicken and chips.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

tlzeebub said:


> Years ago I was driving a Hillman Hunter that had a shiny plastic almost bacolite steering wheel and on my way home I bought some sort of KFC and decided to eat it whilst driving,coming round a one way system in Peckham I tried turning right only to find that my hands were so greasy I couldnt grip the steering wheel so I ploughed straight on and hit a fence, where I finished off the chicken and chips.


Good man! Hate to see good food going to waste :thumb:

Papa Smurf indeed







These are all going in the book you know  :lol:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

R7KY D said:


> Years ago ..... circa 1989 , We used to hang about down High Beach (Essex) ................................ No it's so stupid I'm not even going there , It was crazy and irresponsible and stupid , No one got hurt but I guess that was just lucky


I was always in high beach around then! Loved it up there


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

I used to do burnout's until the tyres exploded at cruises. I used to get the local lads at the scrappy to bring down steelies and old tyres and then travel to the cruise with my alloys on the back seat. That was around 12-13 years ago and I have grown up a little bit.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I used to do 2 jobs when younger, the 2nd job started about half hour after knocking off from the day job with a 20 mile drive between them, I used to regularly eat a maccy d's and change uniform while driving between the 2.

Going down a pitch black back road with 3 mates in the car, I had strobes fitted in the car so I knocked all my lights off and set the strobes away, bloody dangerous but gave a strange effect.

Oh and BJ, but never again cos it took ages to get the taste out of my mouth


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

swapped drivers


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Overtook and undercover police car on a main 30mph road....


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

And you were doing....??

Done the same myself - on the Bruce Highway midway between Brisbane and Shute Harbour, nothing else visible for 2 miles, cruised past at less than the UK national speed limit and didn't notice his lights for about a couple of miles. Still, I never paid their fine and skipped the country, been back 3 times since.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Cruise Control = Auto Pilot?

http://www.snopes.com/autos/techno/cruise.asp

:tumbleweed::doublesho:lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RaceGlazer said:


> And you were doing....??
> 
> Done the same myself - on the Bruce Highway midway between Brisbane and Shute Harbour, nothing else visible for 2 miles, cruised past at less than the UK national speed limit and didn't notice his lights for about a couple of miles. Still, I never paid their fine and skipped the country, been back 3 times since.


i was young and naive(17yrs old) and doing about 55-60mph in a 30!!  i look back now and think....what a pleb!

on another note i knocked someone down when i was 17... not my fault i may add but i never wish that on anyone driver or pedestrian.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

steered a beetle using the quarterlights,it actually works! Don't seem to work as air brakes though


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Tried to reset my trip 'counter' whilst driving, it's a fiddly little button you have to push in quite far and part of mine has snapped so it's even more awkward to do. Anyway I did it by putting my hand through the steering wheel - I got a shock when I came to a roundabout, couldn't get my hand out. 

Also around here there is a barely visible little junction onto a main 'town' as such. You'd think the bollard would be lit but it isn't. One particularly foggy night I was trying to turn in and drove straight past said bollard, ended up on the wrong side of the road so swerved into another junction. It was about 1am thankfully and nobody seen, but I must've smoked about 10 regal in a row after that. I've emailed the council asking for it to be lit but they said it's not worth them doing it.


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

NickTB said:


> I was always in high beach around then! Loved it up there


Snap
Do you remember a black seat cordoba sx with red viper stripes and lowered so it could just get over the speed humps, and a driver with 4 ear rings and blond high lights.:devil:

I embarrassed to say that was me


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

While at work I've gone through setting the sat nav, sorting delivery notes ect... At 2am on an empty road all I'm ever going to do is wipe myself out so I don't see the harm.

Although the classic blonde moment is set off from a delivery, try to turn off the hazard warnings (MK5 Transit so it's on top of the steering cowelling), then try to turn a corner and not realise why it's not working!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

dew1911 said:


> Although the classic blonde moment is set off from a delivery, try to turn off the hazard warnings (MK5 Transit so it's on top of the steering cowelling), then try to turn a corner and not realise why it's not working!


Kinda, snap broken wrist moment?


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

When I was 18 I had an old 1989 fiesta 1.0 - First Car!!

Was driving along and the gear knob came off in my hand including the shaft.

Silly thing I did but learnt from it - I did not check my mirror when overtaking and nearly killed a motorbike driver - lucky he saw I was a c**k and was aware.
From that day on I alway indicate and do a mirror and double shoulder blind spot check.

The guy was well within his right to give me the obligatory and mandatory hand signals which I deserved and accepted.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

neilos said:


> Kinda, snap broken wrist moment?


Not injured myself doing it (yet), nearly planted said Transit in a solid object though!


----------



## TRN Ent (Nov 16, 2008)

Going down a country lane NSL at night doing about 50, suddenly remember the junction at the end, no signs or paint on the road, brake, straight over the junction and down the other side, which is luckily a run off ramp, like the hexagonal concrete things embedded into ground, with bushes at the end.
Tom.


----------



## Aidan Nugent (Mar 4, 2012)

Probably not my craziest but anyway, Jumped my work van on a bridge one day, Quiet high the bull bar took most of the impact on the way down again, Not a pleasant experience lol


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Not that crazy but funny at the time. 

1. Was seeing a woman years ago. I was on call at work so had the van. Parked the van up down what i thought was a quiet back lane. Got down to fun in the back of the van. Next thing i no bang bang bang on the side of the van. Turns out it was a security guard and the lane where i was parked was the entrance to a Animal testing Lab type of place. They had a lot of trouble with protesters and had upped security :lol::lol::lol: They had even rang my boss lucky for me he found it quite funny. 

.2. On test drive with my apprentice in a bus - decided to drive into town, pulled up at a bus stop. Once all the people had stood up walked to the bus simply drove off. I wish mobiles had Vid on them in those days the peoples faces were a picture. 1 person even wrote to the local paper and complained about the poor service from the bus company


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

A former in-law. Escort Cosworth. 140+ along Southend promenade. Dopey sod.

As for me, well pretty boring. Can't think of anything remotely crazy unless eating a supermarket sarnie counts?


----------



## aidand (Mar 27, 2013)

not me sitting on wit friend 70mph shot straight through main road whislt in mid air thumped toe bar off road and cracking sump pan wile skidding up some ones driveway ad then reversing out and spinning away from the shame oh and the road is only 5 mins away form drivers home youd think he'd know it ha o well yolo


----------



## Junkers_GTi (May 29, 2013)

Next to the things I've read here, mine will be quite stupid I reckon, but here it goes...

Craziest thing while driving was to pick up my mobile phone that accidentally flew out of the window. I was just driving REALLY slow while in first gear not even pressing the accelerator pedal and I just don't know how or what I was doing but my phone flew out of the window, I opened the door while the car was still moving, got off of it, ran like crazy back to where the phone was, picked up the phone, and raced back to the car while it was still moving. Again, the car was just moving in first gear, but I got quite a good adrenaline rush out of it. Needless to say, the lady on the passenger seat never called back since that day:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

A friend of mine used to get a young lady friend to lean into the drivers footwell and use her hands to operate the pedals whilst he operated the steering and gears. Not too silly i guess, until you find out they did this on the A1M at 70mph plus


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Crazy / stupid, I decided to take my mate home after a night out at 8am I'd got home at 3am and slept so I thought I was good to go!!! "WRONG" got stopped blew 93 at the station in court 2 weeks later banned for 22 months. Now I won't drive the next day if I've been out on the pi55 

This was 11 years ago I have grown up now..


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

nichol4s said:


> Crazy / stupid, I decided to take my mate home after a night out at 8am I'd got home at 3am and slept so I thought I was good to go!!! "WRONG" got stopped blew 93 at the station in court 2 weeks later banned for 22 months. Now I won't drive the next day if I've been out on the pi55
> 
> This was 11 years ago I have grown up now..


Virtually the same thing happened to my mate. Had a few drinks (not loads) slept, woke up, drove, skidded in some black ice, crashed got breathilised, just over the limit 12 month ban.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I was going to say craziest thing I do whilst driving is indicate at junctions and roundabouts! Nobody does that these days so I must be pretty mental! :lol:


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Thought id share this one.

Once me and my dad were going up the M1 and this biker came along side us with a massive grin on his face.

I quickly realised the reason he had such a grin was because in his left hand was his 'little friend' that he was merrily pulling away at 70mph


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

My dads mate showed him a photo of his bike speedo reading 155mph. He said he had to wind it upto 170, take his hand off the trottle, get the camera out of his leathers and take the photo by which time it wound down to £155. He was and still is a crazy man.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I wouldn't say its the craziest thing but when I was on the docks in the winter I had 5, Front wheel drive audi A4's all parked nose to tail with the front wheels spinning on the ice and no one in the driving seat. My mate had to double take it because he couldn't believe what he was seeing haha

It soon became a problem when the spinning wheels had melted the ice and so was spinning on the tarmac.

I used to get away with murder on that site


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

There is a small jap inport Nissan Van that is an auto with a bench seat. The shifter is on the dash.
So you can sit in the pass side, slide your leg over and press the brake. So in to gear, lift foot and drive just on the brake, steering from the pass side.
Drove one like this thru the town center once. Delivering it back to the customer.

When i look back, very very stupid.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Im about 17 / 18 it was hot VERY hot. A few of us decided to do a few drive by shootings with Supa Soakers. Got a few people they seemed to laugh etc 

We ended up in the town centre, saw a local woman who is very fit but a real stuck on bint. She putting her shopping in the boot of her new 5 series. 

We pull up drenched her. Propery soaked she was screaming her head off the lot :lol::lol::lol:A bit cruel tbh but she wasnt a nice woman.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

undertaking and overtaking cars at 130mph + on the fireblade and hitting 160 odd mph on it . i had to sell it as i couldnt ride it sensibly


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

J1ODY A said:


> Stuck my right leg out the window whilst doing 40mph...
> 
> Got smelly finger...
> 
> ...


In that order?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Strongey said:


> Thought id share this one.
> 
> Once me and my dad were going up the M1 and this biker came along side us with a massive grin on his face.
> 
> I quickly realised the reason he had such a grin was because in his left hand was his 'little friend' that he was merrily pulling away at 70mph


Begs the questions, given the title of the thread, what were you, if you were driving, doing at the time that was so crazy!!! :doublesho:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Used my indicators when i hired a transit a few years back :lol:


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Many years ago i used to steer whilst my mate who was driving rolled Moroccan woodbines not very clever but young and stupid.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

When I was younger I did quite a few stupid things, I used to work 2 full time jobs and the finish time of one job was very close to the start time of the other so I used to eat my tea (Maccy d's) while changing my shirt, all whilst driving as fast as possible.

Drove down an unlit country road, tunes a blasting, car full, turn the headlights off (couldn't see a thing) and put the internal strobe lights on.

Probably the daftest was buying a Lada Riva, my mate had one identical, got pulled a couple of times racing each other, to be fair the coppers were that busy laughing they couldn't be bothered to ticket us.


----------



## Nil by mouth (Apr 15, 2012)

10 foot high Luton van , 8 foot high bridge , need i go on :doublesho


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

When my friend was a bus driver, one night he "borrowed" a bus and parked outside a popular Uni student club at closing time.
Told them it was a "special" Uni shuttle service going back to the campuses for £2.

Used to know a girl in my youth who would use a special technique to drive through tight spaces.........CLOSE HER EYES AND ACCELERATE HARD:doublesho


----------



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

Believe it or not but yes being given a BJ going down a country lane, we nearly crashed into the grass bank at the crucial moment, but by then we had virtually come to halt!! :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

switched seats


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

Wearing a matching shirt to the colour of my car at the time, one lilac Griff 400.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Driven too fast on a road i didnt know (yes i was a big douche) 
Kind of got air off the bridge the parapets of which can be seen below (douche)








The bend you see, is not visible from the opposite side and comes as a surprise when in mid air in a '91 Fiesta at somewhat above NSL, even a sporty model (did i say douche?)
Anyhoo i wish my subconscious mind had more control sometimes, as it had me steer full lock, back to central, and a bit here or there to straighten up and control the resultant skid.
This being in the dry, and without power steering, and i didnt stray over the line or kerb it, somehow 
Veeeery lucky! Phew! Please dont judge me too harshly, i have grown up


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

Pee'd in a 2ltr coke bottle whilst in a traffic jam on the M6, in a lowered fiesta!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

sat on a pigeon.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> sat on a pigeon.


What the hell?! Details if you please! Pun anyone? Hmmmn!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I stopped for a bird flapping around in the road and being 2 minutes from my local vets i decided to drop it off. But it turned into a nightmare as i hadnt factored in the fact it would go berserk once in the car, so i shut its wings and put it between my legs half on and half sitting on it for the half mile drive.
I wont do it again because it shat everywhere.
But it made me feel better.
Bird or cat, i cant stand to see something in pain knowing someone else may just run ober it for their enjoyment.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Awesome! not the poo, but kudos to you for the gesture towards a creature in need, and elaborating too :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I think most people would do it...


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Damn straight! One would hope, though i do remember my driving instructor telling me not to brake for anything smaller than a "medium sized dog"


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Listened to Radio 2


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Can't say on here.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Much the same as above, have misbehaved with a lady I was seeing in my early 20s. 

I'd assume that was fairly normal of any young bloke though really.


----------

